# Indiana State Championship Shoot and World Qualifer May 28-31



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

What's the cost and how late can you register? 

I looked on the website but there really isn't much more information other then the dates.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> What's the cost and how late can you register?
> 
> I looked on the website but there really isn't much more information other then the dates.


I think it's $25 and you don't need to register last I knew. I called up there just the other day because we are going to lake that weekend and I can get my shoot in on Friday.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I think it's $25 and you don't need to register last I knew. I called up there just the other day because we are going to lake that weekend and I can get my shoot in on Friday.


We will be coming over from Ohio on either Sunday or Monday...I just need to know how late in the day we can arrive and still get out on the course. it may not be until 1 or 2 before we get there and I don't want to show up and they say registration closed at noon:embara:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Call them. They open at 1:00 today


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

We plan on letting guys head out until 5pm

$25 to shoot for the tournament

$15 to shoot for fun

Its going to be 100% McKenzie

The shop Phone number is 260-569-1853


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

We have most of the course laid out ....should be good to go for Friday


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there any on site camping, and if so, are there any electric hookups there for a camper or just primitive.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Call Josh or Glen*

I believe they can help you out.

I myself will be camping nearby at at KOA with the family.

My kids are ready to play and I get to shoot some arrows.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks, may check into the KOA


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Just a question. How can you shoot the shoot on Friday? The scheduled dates per the IBO website is for Saturday thru Monday.


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

$5 per night per tent.....Primitive only

Billy and myself finished setting the course today....A little trimming and setting stakes and its going to be ready.

Its a good mix of targets and ranges....but I'm happy with how it looks


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

> Just a question. How can you shoot the shoot on Friday? The scheduled dates per the IBO website is for Saturday thru Monday.


The shoot is set for those 3 days....but instead of letting guy shoot it Friday then shoot it for the tournament we are just letting people shoot Friday for the tournament


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

monster10rackst said:


> The shoot is set for those 3 days....but instead of letting guy shoot it Friday then shoot it for the tournament we are just letting people shoot Friday for the tournament


Actually allowing us to shoot on Friday will get us to show up. This is a holiday weekend and lots of people have family commitments, like me, out of state. We shoot Friday and then head north for the rest of the weekend. It's a win/win situation for all.


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Shoot*

Is this a 30 target or 40 target course


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

40 targets


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*State shoot*

A few of us from Michigan might try to make it Saturday


Jim


----------



## bsanders (Jun 6, 2007)

*indiana state*

Allyson and I just got home from Bass and Bucks. The course is great with some new shots set up, good distance and target mix. Green stake shots were challenging but fair and Allyson must have thought the same for the yellow stakes since she put up a 403 with 16 x's (whupped my butt good). I think everyone will enjoy it. Have a safe and enjoyable holiday.


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to hear...Some good scores already


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great shoot put on by great people. The shadows from a sunny day made for a few challenges. There should be some pretty high scores posted but I certainly won't be in that group.....but I did have a good time. Good luck to the rest of the shooters.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Shot the animals and was set up different than I expected from Bass And Bucks.. Shot a 406 with 21 elevens, but with a stupid 5 and 5 eights. A 408 and 20 elevens is holding on at 1'st, so if one of those 8's would[ and should have been a 10] than that would put me in 1/st by way of 21 elevens . But it is what it is , and I can only blame myself. Al in all it was a excellent coarse.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

hdrat said:


> Shot the animals and was set up different than I expected from Bass And Bucks.. Shot a 406 with 21 elevens, but with a stupid 5 and 5 eights. A 408 and 20 elevens is holding on at 1'st, so if one of those 8's would[ and should have been a 10] than that would put me in 1/st by way of 21 elevens . But it is what it is , and I can only blame myself. Al in all it was a excellent coarse.


Which class is that? I shot great today, I shot MBR, great shoot, way to go Bass and Bucks!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The wife and I made the 3 hour drive today to shoot. I ended up shooting a 410 with 16x's and the wife shot a 392 12 x's. I tried to find out more of the scores but the one cpu with them was in use so no go. I shoot ahc and the wife fhc.


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

Scores should be posted by mid day tomorrow


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

x-shooter That was the old farts class of M.S.R. Nice to see some high scores. Good shooting people.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

*Way to go RAT!!*

Nice shootin Rat!!! Your having a great year!! Keep it up!!


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I would of liked to make it but this summer time cold is killin me. I have always had a good time at Bass and Bucks at previus shoots. They always have a great atmasphere.:thumbs_up


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

Great shoot, Havalienas SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought it was a great shoot!!!! i shot a 400 13-11's. Missed out on alot of 11's that i would have liked to have gotten but it is what it is and I had a really good time thanks bass and bucks. hopefully u will have 3-d shoots next year.
Good shootin hdrat. ahcnc nice to see u on here


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

*Final scores*

IBO State Shoot and World qualifier 2010 

Class Name Score X's 
HC 
1 William Burress 421 27 
2 Mickey Laughlin 413 23 
3 Jimmy Brock 413 21 
4 David Lane 412 18 
5 Chad Durfey 412 18 
6 Brad Fortney 409 19 
7 Ben Buchanan 408 19 
8 Keith Duerstock 407 22 
9 Dan Perdieu 407 20 
10 Todd Hall 407 18 
11 Scott Piper 407 17 
12 James Goble 403 16 
13 Delbert Perdieu 402 14 
14 Darin Achcraft 400 17 
15 Todd Sites 400 14 
16 Bob Baird 400 13 
17 Justin Gowen 398 14 
18 Chad Doyle 397 16 
19 William Halcomb 395 18 
20 Roy Krouse 391 14 
21 Wes Norman 391 11 
22 Todd Maziarz 390 12 
23 Tim Kincaid Jr 390 11 
24 Daniel Winternheimer 390 9 
25 Thomas Miller 389 9 
26 Bill Grant 388 13 
27 Brian Perdieu 386 7 
28 Mark Mc Gahee 384 11 
29 Robert Petillo 381 7 
30 Zach Stone 380 10 
31 Kyle Lock 377 9 
32 Brandon Ball 375 11 
33 Charles Sorrells 375 9 
34 Stephen Franklin 375 7 
35 Fred Martini 374 7 
36 Michael Banicki 373 11 
37 Ley Urban 373 9 
38 Don Townsend 372 10 
39 Dave Boggs 368 9 
40 Tomas Martinez 361 6 
41 Corey Orermyer 354 7 
42 Joe Auler 352 5 
43 Dean Embree 349 6 
44 Ryan Weber 329 4 

MBO 
1 Jason Ewell 415 24 
2 Dustin McEvoy 412 20 
3 Dan Roe 408 20 
4 Steve Zoda 405 18 
5 Gary Zimmerman 405 17 
6 John Parksdale 404 17 
7 Eddie Heil 401 11 
8 Reggie Helton 399 15 
9 Brody Shively 398 13 
10 Dwayne Whitaker 387 14 
11 Damian Kline 384 12 
12 Steven Bade 384 11 
13 Clint Poffenferger 383 13 
14 Phil Kolkman 378 11 
15 Joe Hutter 375 7 
16 Troy Siple 371 9 
17 Darren Niemeyer 350 7 


MBR 
1 Mike Bowling 414 20 
2 Abe Haines 407 19 
3 Jonathan Geer 401 16 
4 Andy Price 400 14 
5 Chad Carey 396 21 
6 Robby Robinson 391 18 
7 Robert Craig 391 12 
8 Johnathan Handsome 381 11 
9 Travis Johnson 375 11 
10 Nathan Meshberger 373 15 
11 Rickey Doering 367 10 
12 Matthew Witt 359 10 
13 Jack Baugher 350 7 

AHC 
1 Nathan Heyerly 413 17 
2 Terrance Doody 410 19 
3 Bernard Kiery's Jr 410 18 
4 Mathew Kennedy 410 16 
5 Dale Burton 405 17 
6 Lynn Kaiser 403 19 
7 Tony Earlywine 403 17 
8 Buck Mc Reynolds 402 14 
9 Doug Clapp 402 13 
10 Joseph Reynolds 398 9 
11 Adrian Nickelson 397 14 
12 Chris Lozier 396 16 
13 Jayson Nunn 395 16 
14 Randy Saalfrank 395 15 
15 Aaron Martin 395 9 
16 Jimmy Jessie 390 12 
17 Jack Neukam 379 10 
18 Daniel Coblentz 373 8 
19 Jeremy Kemp 353 10 

MSR 
1 Robert Heltzel 408 20 
2 Doug Hill 406 21 
3 Alan Bradford 404 16 
4 Greg Combs 404 16 
5 Billy Sanders 390 13 
6 Paul Kimmel 389 14 
7 Rodney Johnson 381 16 
8 Glenn Gregg 379 10 
9 Jerry Carson 370 6 
10 Edward Smith 368 9 
11 Tom Trimble 346 5 

MCBH 
1 Steve Lincoln 359 7 

SHC 
1 Mike Parker 414 20 
2 Eddie Cansler 411 25 
3 Joe Crites 411 19 
4 Mark Swisher 410 16 
5 Jerry Brown 407 17 
6 Robert Buchanan 406 18 
7 Bruce Zoshnick 404 16 
8 Richard Couch 397 8 
9 Robert Howell 396 14 
10 Brian Baker 394 8 
11 Bryan Chaney 383 12 
12 Michael Lambert 378 9 
13 Randy Smith 373 8 

FHC 
1 Allyson Sanders 403 16 
2 Ammies Kennedy 392 12 
3 Barbara Shoudel 375 8 
4 Becky Carson 373 12 
5 Melissa Hall 361 7 
6 Kristin Sorrells 345 6 
7 Tiffiany McGahee 338 5 
8 Kandye Mullins 328 3 
9 Jacque Poole 280 3 

FBO 
1 Jenny Robinson 380 11 
2 Danielle Combs 368 9 
3 Christina Smith 340 7 

TRD 
1 Bryan Harruff 354 7 
2 Larry Morgan 349 6 
3 Dan Haire 320 2 

HF 
1 Bill Couch 364 5 

SPM 
1 Johnny Walthour 415 21 
2 Jamie Pratt 408 14 
3 Austin Mcintosh 406 19 
4 Francis Kephart Jr 394 16 

PMR 
1 Gary Studt 421 24 

YMR 15-17 
1 Kody Gregg 380 12 

YMR 13-14 
1 Austin Ashcraft 413 24 
2 Dustin Kline 407 21 
3 Mitchell Ley 396 12 
4 Caleb Sorrells 321 2 

CUB 
1 Kayla Dowell 407 13 
2 Josh Sorrells 331 3


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

I shot a 414 with 20 X's in MBR, it appears that I won, I was happy with the way that I shot, great shoot Bass and Bucks!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

YMR 13-14
*1 Austin Ashcraft 413 24*
2 Dustin Kline 407 21
3 Mitchell Ley 396 12
4 Caleb Sorrells 321 2 

there is me! that was my best ibo round ever.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i had a few 8s, i think 3 or 4, but i had a 5 on my score card. it was that bear standing on the tree, it was about a 24 yard shot, what i guessed. it was right by where they cook hot dogs and drinks, right before or after that striaght down turkey, but i had my sight on 34, and i shot and it was about as close to and 8 as u can get without getting it. that sort of made me mad, but the next few targets i had all 11s, then a few 10s and 11s for about 10 targets, so i made up for it.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The wife and I had a great time...I actually shot my personal best which earned me a 4th place finish in AHC. Gotta be happy with that...even though I'm still kicking myself over the bedded buck....that thing had so many shadows on it when I stepped up to shoot it. I had a perfect sliver of light right across the 11...I drew back, let the arrow fly and nailed the sliver of light I was aiming at....only issue was it was the sliver on the right side of the 10 :sad: My arrow hit exactly where I was aiming if only I had aimed at the right spot I would've had 2nd wrapped up.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

*ahcnc*

You must have shot for fun?, didn't see you on the list for state scores. How did we shoot?, hope a much higher score than Bedford. I know you can shoot, seen it happen to many times before.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Baird794. Was supprised to see you on Sun. just when I was ready to leave. Good to see that you was able to attend.


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

*More shoots*

We decided to plan 3 money shoots for this year.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

*hdrat*

Keep up the good work this year!!! Best shooting I've seen you do in a long
time!!! I did just shoot for fun Saturday!! Shot the highest score I've ever
shot at an IBO event. JUST MY LUCK!!!
keep it up RAT!!!


----------

